# snowplowing in Guilderland NY 2/16/2010



## turfman15 (Nov 30, 2006)

Here are some pics and video for everyone to enjoy.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

ahhhh good to see another local. how much snow did you end up with?


----------



## chris694205 (Dec 7, 2009)

bout time us new yorkers got some decent snow isnt it


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

chris694205;1004019 said:


> bout time us new yorkers got some decent snow isnt it


I got 2 inches lol


----------



## chris694205 (Dec 7, 2009)

yea, your gf said that... haha.. it seems like we keep gettin these short bursts of a few inches but i still plow all my driveways and parkin lots so im not complainin


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

chris694205;1004110 said:


> yea, your gf said that... haha.. it seems like we keep gettin these short bursts of a few inches but i still plow all my driveways and parkin lots so im not complainin


YOUR SICK. The gf can't complain about anything  I did all my drives and lots so I dont care either.


----------



## turfman15 (Nov 30, 2006)

we got about 6" OF SNOW down here. I had to clean the cob webs off the plow before i hooked it up. here is one more video for you guys. it has some back plow action in it.
enjoy
scott


----------



## kikengrass (Sep 9, 2008)

Scott you don't use your top kick in the winter, is it 2 wheel drive ? Do you just do residential? I see you in guilderland often and at browns farm in the summer mostly. Nice vids


----------



## turfman15 (Nov 30, 2006)

kikengrass;1020754 said:


> Scott you don't use your top kick in the winter, is it 2 wheel drive ? Do you just do residential? I see you in guilderland often and at browns farm in the summer mostly. Nice vids


no its 2wd. and i only do residential. i hane another f250 as well with a fisher, but that is mostly just a backup


----------

